# [SOLVED] Travelling to Europe with iPhone 5 c and 6 questions



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi all- Can anyone tell me the particulars about *using the phones * in Europe , as well as *charging* them?

Our home base will be France, then traveling to Italy and Switz. and maybe Spain.

I am told they have 220 V electric lines there as opposed to the US 110's?

can anyone tell me about this?

Also, what will be the cheapest way to use the phone while there?:ermm:

Thank you in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Travelling to Europe with iPhone 5 c and 6 questions*

You'll need an International plan from your carrier and a converter for power.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Travelling to Europe with iPhone 5 c and 6 questions*

thank you very much Master


----------

